

Ask HN: How you get productive in new working place - aforarnold

Hello,<p>After switching jobs, when I start working for a new team with new product, it takes time to get adapted with everything (code base, coding convention, task management system, work flow etc). Do you guys have tips or strategy which you follow to get productive pretty fast in new environment? If you have please share, that will help me and others as well.
======
razodactyl
Exposure is key... You're most likely going to pair-program with one of the
more experienced coders to get up to scratch.

Always remember that you're new, this is their code and there are conventions
and nuances that you need to figure out along the way. (Meaning ego is a
definite no-no)

It may feel a bit overwhelming at first but always try to figure things out as
much as possible and remember to ask for help if you're truly stuck,
eventually you'll just slip into place.

It's easy to forget that you're not only dealing with code, you're dealing
with a new culture, overhead of actually understanding unfamiliar code base
and probably stress of needing to keep up with everyone else.

What you need to remember is that you can actually program, it's the overhead
that's slowing you down, so stop stressing, relax and get a feel for your
other teammates.

In the end, you're all working towards a common goal, you need to augment each
other, not work against.

Hope that helps.

